# Lowe 1655 big river...



## xFORBESx (Jun 17, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm currently looking at buying a 1655 Big river with the 60/40 jet , looking for input on these rigs. Maybe even photos of your 1655 or 1755 big river setup.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## archery68 (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm in south central Missouri and just not seeing any of those Lowe boats on the rivers around here. Blazers are king around here, they are manufactured here and very very popular. Where u located? Are you set on getting a Lowe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xFORBESx (Jun 19, 2017)

archery68 said:


> I'm in south central Missouri and just not seeing any of those Lowe boats on the rivers around here. Blazers are king around here, they are manufactured here and very very popular. Where u located? Are you set on getting a Lowe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in PA, and as it stands now that's my plan, local dealer has them. The blazers look awesome, but I'm guessing are out of my price range.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozark River Runner (Jun 19, 2017)

The Lowes are built tough and are great boats. My dad still uses his 1976 Lowe paddle jon that he use to guide out of in the early 80's. The new Lowe big rivers are heavier than an Alweld or Blazer though. I was very close to buying a 1755 Lowe when I bought mine but it came down to overall weight. If I recall the price for a Lowe vs the Alweld was very similar. The Lowes are built out of .100 gauge aluminum whereas you can order the Alwelds and Blazers with .080. That was an important factor for me but it might not matter as much for you but I though I'd point that out. I have a 2016 1752 Alweld with a 60/40 Merc and love it. My buddy has a 2015 1752 Blazer and he loves it as well. Both boats are nearly identical.


----------



## redrum (Jun 19, 2017)

xFORBESx said:


> Hey guys, I'm currently looking at buying a 1655 Big river with the 60/40 jet , looking for input on these rigs. Maybe even photos of your 1655 or 1755 big river setup.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Tiller steer?

Which 60/40?

Why big river over shallow water series?


----------



## archery68 (Jun 19, 2017)

xFORBESx said:


> archery68 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in south central Missouri and just not seeing any of those Lowe boats on the rivers around here. Blazers are king around here, they are manufactured here and very very popular. Where u located? Are you set on getting a Lowe?
> ...


Well I asked where you were at because these boat guys can and will customize these blazers anyway you want them. If u can think it, they can do it. You don't see any two alike after they leave the dealer. If you were close you could head to Missouri and check some out. I could be way wrong, I have always thought of lowes as package boats. Not a lot of things u can do as far as customization. They come like they come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jun 20, 2017)

I don't think this is a good comparison but I have a Lowe 1652 Roughneck jet tunnel boat and I really like it. It has the floor and side panels which add a little weight but it's still pretty light. I moved the center console forward and added a windshield and grab rail and it's the perfect setup for me. If I were buying new, I would probably buy a stripped down boat with just the floor and then add the console and other stuff myself.


----------



## SkinnywaterP (Jun 27, 2017)

If you are on facebook, go to the SEMO jet facebook page and join up. AWESOME page, so many jet setups there. Like the one guy said, it is 80-90% blazers. They actually are very affordable. You can get em in .80 gauge or thicker if you want to. Those rivers are gravel and sand, so the boats can be light.

The rivers we run in VA can get real shallow, and are rock ledge rivers. Most guys my way run tunnel hulls with UHMW underneath of a .190 gauge bottom boat. Better safe than sorry out my way!!


----------



## handyandy (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm not a big fan of the thin hulls .080"-.100" they work and yes they are lighter so they can get a little more speed. But a well fabricated thick hull of .125 or more will last much longer and will take a beating much better. Lets face if your using a jet boat for what it's meant for your going to beat it up. If your thinking about 1655 just go up to a 1852-1856 it will be hardly any slower and give you a lot more room and load carrying capability. Personally I'm more partial to fabricated hulls that have boxed longitudinal stringers it makes for a much stronger hull rather than horizontal stringers, and stamped in longitudinal runners. I'm not saying everybody with that style of boat has bad one they make up the majority of mass manufactured welded hulls and they work. They just won't take as much abuse as a thicker hull with longitudinal stringers. There is a reason why serious inboard jet boats mainly out west, and mud motor hulls are made this way. It's why they're able to take the abuse of going threw boulder filled raging rapids in the case of big inboard jet boats, and bashing logs, stumps, and crap in a swamp in the case of mud boats.


----------

